# Erik Zabel's Team Milram Colnago Extreme Power prototype



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

For those that haven't seen the review on cycling news "bike of the tour".

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/tour06/tech/?id=/tech/2006/features/tour_bikes3

Looks like a stiff and heavier version of the Extreme C.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I can't see the difference!


----------



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Seems to me like it defeats the purpose of the extreme-c, which is to be a sub 1000g climbing machine. Why not get a C50if you want a heavier, stiffer bike.


----------

